# Helmets



## jbrat (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,

I've been looking into getting a helmet or 2 for around the farm. Plus my son needs one to go into driving classes.

So which ones are the lightest, coolest and most comfy. My son is not thrilled with hats in general and to make him put on a hot show shirt and now a helmet too, he'll be bummed. He would enjoy showing so much more if he could wear short sleeves. He always complains its hot, so he wears a sleeveless shirt under his show shirt and strips the show shirt off every chance he gets. So anyway, the cooler and lighter the better. OH and another important feature it needs to have is a low price. If I had the $$ I would buy the expensive cowboy hat looking helmet, but it looks like it might be heavy and hot anyway. I like the dial fit idea.

So whats the best helmet for the least $$ ??

Thanks!


----------



## Ferrah (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the Tipperary helmet...it sells in Canada for $69, so not sure how much the US price would be. Its cool and it is comfortable and fits well.

I have dial helmets from Troxel, but on both of them the dial system broke and it doesn't work so well anymore.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't remember what brand my son's helmet is, but he's had two dial fit helmets and they have worked great as he grows.


----------



## Kathy2m (Jun 7, 2010)

I have the Tipperary too. I like it because is goes down farther in the back of your head to protect it. The Troxel doesnt. I think I paid about 69.00 for mine.


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 7, 2010)

I have had a Troxel Sport for years. It is pretty bare bones, and so is the price, about $30 or less. I haven't noticed any helmet to be very hot, not like the old hunt caps. Actually, I am considering "upgrading" my helmet to something more comfort forming and stylish, but for the purpose of satisfying the rules at a lower price, the Sport will do.

However, if it isn't comfortable for the user, they won't wear it, and then what is the point of having a helmet? They really need to try some on and make the choice that way.

Myrna


----------



## jbrat (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies.

I would love to be able to have him (and myself) try on the different helmets, but the only store within 2 hours of here is TSC and they only carry Troxel. So I'm turning to the internet and the wonderful people here to help me make a decent choice.

TSC has white only troxel sport for 29.99 for the same helmet in black or colors is 42.99. I don't want white so I'll definately be ordering online somewhere the pricing is better for the same helmet. Money isn't the key factor here though, Comfort and saftey are, as Mryna said- the whole point is to wear it, not for it to hang out in the tack room as a decoration. I've worked with horses almost 40 years and have yet to have a helmet of my own, So for me I know it needs to be comfy or I'm as bad as the rest and won't wear it.

So I'm hoping with advice from the forum I can make a wise choice.

Thanks again


----------



## Kathy2m (Jun 7, 2010)

Just remember which ever one you buy they need to be replaced after a accident where the helmet does its job and every 4 years ( I believe is the latest recommendation ) because the compound that the helmet is made of starts to deteriorate after 4 years.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Tipperary for me. I have the Troxel too, but always go to the Tipperary. They are comfortable and do not sit atop your head so you look like a mushroom.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 7, 2010)

I personally like the IRH(International) helmets. They have the dial fit system and their models Equi-lite and Air-lite are both the plastic ventilated helmets. They are $64.95 and $79.95 respectively. I find they fit well, are light and comfortable.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 7, 2010)

Yup, it is International for me too. It is lightweight, vented, and has the dial for quick adjustment.


----------



## jbrat (Jun 7, 2010)

IRH is what I have for my 5 yr. old and he seems ok with it and I'm happy with the fit, so far. I haven't seen alot of IRH come up when I've googled for helmets. I'll go search for them next 

I have came across 1 that I really like the looks of esp. the graphite color it's called Ovation Protégé Riding Helmet I would add a link but think it might voilate rules so do a google if interested. It looks like a cross btw IRH & Tipperary. I can't find a weight but claims to be light and looks light. Anyone want to share thier opinion on this one?

I really want to stay away from the Mushroom effect like CZP1 made note of.



I borrowed a helmet 1 time for a breif minute and I felt like a bobble head doll. I don't know what brand helmet it was, it did have a removable visor, I think I would rather have solid 1 peice, as that visor fell off.

Thanks again for helping me!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting helment. Looks like a Tipperary knock off for sure. Haven't heard anything yet about them. It appears to be brand new this year. work for a tack store and as yet they are not available in Canada to my knowledge so haven't gotten a hold of any info on them. If you get one let me know how you like it.


----------



## Jetiki (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a tipperary also it is really comfortable was only about $59 here. I don't like the Troxel mushrooms either. As was previously noted the tipperary comes down further on the back of the head which is great for us drivers.

Karen


----------



## jbrat (Jun 11, 2010)

WOw, I ordered the Ovation Protege helmet on 6/9 and it came today 6/11! That was fast shipping Thanks VTO.

It seems very light weight, sits well on the head, NO mushroom or bobble head feeling! Washable lining and a dial fit, to tighten or loosen it. For the sale price of $36. I'm pretty pleased. But others may want to chime and in give their review, I've only worn a helmet 1 other time a few years ago, so I don't have much to compare it too. I'll add a few pics too.




my son wasn't thrilled with idea of modeling the helmet.











Thanks to all who helped me decide what type helmet would be best for us.


----------

